# Albino stripe?



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Creating a visual albino stripe royal...Is this possible?
If so how could I go about achieving it?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

pressume you are talking corns? If so then yes (amel stripe)

to achieve in one pairing you would need 2 animals that were carrying both genes, so an amel het strip with a het amel stripe? there are quite a few combinations, but as long as both animals are carrying at least one of both gene pairs you have a chance of producing an animal that is visual for both traits. I suppose your best combo ( without starting with 2 visual amel stripes of course ) would be an amel het stripe x stripe het amel. That would give you a 25% chance of producing a visual amel stripe.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> pressume you are talking corns? If so then yes (amel stripe)
> 
> to achieve in one pairing you would need 2 animals that were carrying both genes, so an amel het strip with a het amel stripe? there are quite a few combinations, but as long as both animals are carrying at least one of both gene pairs you have a chance of producing an animal that is visual for both traits. I suppose your best combo ( without starting with 2 visual amel stripes of course ) would be an amel het stripe x stripe het amel. That would give you a 25% chance of producing a visual amel stripe.


 Sorry, im talking about royals, should have said :blush:
Edited the original post now.
So, any thoughts?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

To get an albino Genetic Stripe you'd need:

1 Albino
1 opposite-sex Genetic Stripe.

Breed together and keep ALL female offspring plus at least one male (may take two years of breeding). These babies will be normals het Albino and Genetic Stripe.

Once the females have grown up enough, breed them together (or to another set of unrelated het Albino and Genetic Stripes). You will get a variety of offspring, and you have a 6% chance per egg of any given offspring being a Genetic Stripe Albino.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> To get an albino Genetic Stripe you'd need:
> 
> 1 Albino
> 1 opposite-sex Genetic Stripe.
> ...


If you have a proven genetic stripe does this work in the same way as any other simple recessive trait?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, Genetic stripe si simple recessive and works the same as all of the rest of the recessive morphs.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, "Genetic Stripe" is a proven recessive trait and will work like any other recessive trait.

However, not all striped-looking royals are Genetic Stripes (just like not all albinos are Lavender Albinos).


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, "Genetic Stripe" is a proven recessive trait and will work like any other recessive trait.
> 
> However, not all striped-looking royals are Genetic Stripes (just like not all albinos are Lavender Albinos).


how would you breed an albino super stripe? would it be albino to super stripe then yellow belly het albino to spectre het albino? then hope for 1/16 odds ..i think


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, "Genetic Stripe" is a proven recessive trait and will work like any other recessive trait.
> 
> However, not all striped-looking royals are Genetic Stripes (just like not all albinos are Lavender Albinos).


no I reailse that not all stripes are genetic.

So would my corn explanation basically be correct for royals as well then?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> how would you breed an albino super stripe? would it be albino to super stripe then yellow belly het albino to spectre het albino? then hope for 1/16 odds ..i think


There is more than one way, the way you've posted won't work though, because of how super stripes work you'd need a spectre/whirlwind in your collection. As far as current test breeding have shown super stripe does not produce spectres when bred to a normal so breeding your super stripe to an albino would not (or so the current thinking is) result in any het albino spectres. The only way to produce het for albino spectres would be using a specter.Personally i'd stop worrying about it, i'm not likely to have 6-10k to drop on a super stripe this year (are you???).


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Mason said:


> There is more than one way, the way you've posted won't work though, because of how super stripes work you'd need a spectre/whirlwind in your collection. As far as current test breeding have shown super stripe does not produce spectres when bred to a normal so breeding your super stripe to an albino would not (or so the current thinking is) result in any het albino spectres. The only way to produce het for albino spectres would be using a specter.Personally i'd stop worrying about it, i'm not likely to have 6-10k to drop on a super stripe this year (are you???).


wow thats interesting and lol i wish i had a spectre  

so how was the pastel superstripe bred than would it be pastel or super pastel yb to spectre/whirlwind?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> wow thats interesting and lol i wish i had a spectre
> 
> so how was the pastel superstripe bred than would it be pastel or super pastel yb to spectre/whirlwind?


Several that I know of were pastel ivory x spectre. All in the staes of course.spectre looks to be an interesting gene, and YB stock should go up when the UK realises that theres much more to YB than 'just' ivories.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Mason said:


> Several that I know of were pastel ivory x spectre. All in the staes of course.spectre looks to be an interesting gene, and YB stock should go up when the UK realises that theres much more to YB than 'just' ivories.


i know its a great gene most people jusk think theyre patterns normal too, i cant remember what the combo's called but a ybxlesser is stunning i think its a something spectrum but i cant remember and the pastel and super pastel paradoz ivorys are stunning


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> i know its a great gene most people jusk think theyre patterns normal too, i cant remember what the combo's called but a ybxlesser is stunning i think its a something spectrum but i cant remember and the pastel and super pastel paradoz ivorys are stunning


There are also a few interesting looking lines of ivory about in the staes, graphite ivory, ivories with strong/prominant striping etc.The red spectrum is the YB x lesser I beleive, but I think thats a "hidden gene platty" thing as much as it's a YB being weird thing.


----------

